# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  Wer hat ähnliches erlebt und kann mir einen Rat geben?

## AngelikaH.

Hallo

Es geht um meinen Schwiegervater, seine PCA Historie könnt ihr im Profil lesen. Wir wissen momentan nicht mehr weiter ,deshalb wollte ich gerne wissen, ob jemand das gleiche erlebt hat und uns viell. einen Rat geben kann.

Mein Schwiegervater wurde vor 3 Wochen mit einem schweren Harnweginfekt in die Klinik gebracht. Die ersten Tage war er nicht ansprechbar, hatte sehr hohes Fieber und war total verwirrt. Als das Fieber gesunken war, konnte man sich zwar mit ihm wieder unterhalten, aber er redete noch immer wirres Zeug, klingelte die ganze Nacht nach der Schwester ohne Grund , und entfernte immer wieder die Infusionsnadeln. Er wurde daraufhin zur Beruhigung auf Tabletten eingestellt. Und zwar bekam (bekommt ) er : Melperon 20 ml abends , Tavor 3x am Tag 0,5 mg und eine Remergil Abends. Zusätzlich wurde er auf eine Schmerztherapie eingestellt und bekommt das Durogesic Pflaster 25 ( wäre noch nicht nötig gewesen, da er seine Schmerzen mit Novalgin und Tilidin gut im Griff hatte).
Die 3 letzten Tage ,bevor er entlassen wurde, war er ziemlich klar im Kopf,auch zuhause war er die ersten 2 Tage noch klar.Aber dann fing es an,es geht morgens um 6.00 Uhr los und endet Abends um 20.00 Uhr. Durchgehend ist er sehr unruhig ( er ist zur Zeit bettlägerig) , zieht sich bis aufs Unterhemd aus ( egal,wie oft man ihn anzieht ), deckt sich ab, versucht aus dem Bett zu steigen, redet total wirr , und sobald man aus dem Zimmer geht ,ruft er lautstark alle Namen,die er jemals gehört hat. Kommt man dann ins Zimmer und fragt was los ist, soll man ihm unmögliche Dinge ans Bett bringen , wie z.B. sein Auto ( das er reparieren möchte ) oder Bretter ( weil er eine Strasse bauen möchte ) .Der Hausarzt meinte : Das hätte mit seiner Krankheit zu tun. Aber ich habe hier im Forum von keinem Fall gelesen, der Prostatakrebs hatte und dann in diesem Zustand war. Gehirnmetastasen wurden in der Klinik ausgeschlossen. Hat jemand ähnliches erlebt und weiss näheres ? Wäre für jeden Rat dankbar , wie wir diesen Zustand etwas verbessern könnten.

gruss
Angelika

----------


## GiselaPhaselocke

Hallo Angelika !
Lese schon lange hier im Forum da mein Mann auch betroffen ist. Er ist "austherapiert" . Hat Metastasen im gesamten Köeper wie Knochen, Lunge, Leber und Gehirn. Gly war auch bei Diagnosestellung  im 012. 2005  3+5.
Auch er war vor kurzrm im KH mit einer schweren Lungenentzündung.
Ähnliche Verwirrungen wie bei deinem Schwiegervater.
Ihm haben Sauerstoffgaben geholfen wieder völlig klar zu sein. Bedingt durch die Blutarmut und den schlechen HB wurde das Hirn nicht ausreichent versorgt. Vielleicht ist es ja bei Euch ähnlich ein Versuch wäre es wert. 
Viele Grüße und alles Gute

----------


## jürgvw

Liebe Angelika,

was Du da erzählen musst, das erinnert mich lebhaft an die letzten Lebensjahre meiner Mutter. Sie litt an Alzheimer und musste, obwohl wir das lange vermeiden wollten, schliesslich in ein spezialisertes Heim übertreten. Sie kannte mich nicht mehr, sah Koffern auf dem Dach des Nachbarhauses, konnte nicht mehr zusammenhängend und verständlich sprechen, kurz, alles Dinge, die Du nun bei Deinem Schwiegervater feststellst. Wahrscheinlich solltest Du einen Arzt beiiziehen, der sich auf Alterserkrankungen versteht und - hoffentlich - feststellen kann, dass ich mich irre.

Mit besten Wünschen

Jürg

----------


## AngelikaH.

Hallo

Danke für eure Antworten. Hatte selbst schon den Verdacht, das es an der Blutarmut liegen könnte. 

Aber auch Alzheimer will ich im Prinzip nicht ausschliessen. Habe die gleichen Symptome bei einer Bekannten jahrelang erlebt , die an Alzheimer litt. 

Es ist nur so, das er kurz vor der Infektion von einen Spezialisten für Altersdemenz untersucht wurde , der bestätigte,das er geistig völlig okay wäre. Und bis dahin war er es auch. kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen , das Alzheimer so einen rasend schnellen Verlauf hätte. 

Wenn nur das Problem mit den Ärzten nicht wäre. Die Hausärztin hat ihn sozusagen aufgegeben, für Sie heisst Krebs ,sowieso sterben,also gibt sie sich keine grosse Mühe mehr, in eine Klinik will sie ihn nicht einweisen, weil das nicht mehr nötig wäre, sozusagen. Und zu einem Spezialisten können wir ihn zur Zeit nicht bringen, aufgrund seiner Bettlägerigkeit.

Ich werde aber die Ärztin nochmal bezüglich der Blutwerte und eventueller Sauerstoffgaben ansprechen.
Es ist gut,das es dieses Forum gibt.

Gruss
Angelika

----------


## merri1at

Hallo Angelika!
Vielleicht trinkt dein Schwiegervater auch zu wenig. Als ich meine Schwiegermutter pflegte, hatten wir einmal eine solche Situation. Der Hausarzt stellte damals akuten Flüssigkeitsbedarf fest. Auch das kann zu Verwirrtheit führen. Im Krankenhaus hat er wahrscheinlich Infusionen gekriegt, die diesen Mangel ausgeglichen haben. Versuche ihn dazu zu bewegen, dass er viel trinkt, salzige Speisen (Suppen usw.) isst, damit das Wasser im Körper wieder gebunden werden kann. Bei meiner Schwiegermutter hat das damals geholfen. Sie ist wieder ganz klar im Kopf geworden...
LG Marie

----------


## Tochter75

Es gibt noch eine andere Möglichkeit, die leider bei älteren Leuten oft Verwirrtheit hervorruft: Senkung des Blutdrucks. Ich weiß nicht, ob das der Fall ist, aber wenn jemand in der Klinik ist, werden viele Patienten, bei denen ein hoher Blutdruck entdeckt wird, gleich mit blutdrucksenkenden Medikamenten behandelt. Manchmal war der hohe Blutdruck aber notwendig, damit das Gehirn noch genügend durchblutet wird. 

Außerdem reagieren manche Menschen auf Tavor paradox, d.h. sie werden davon eher wirr statt ruhig. Das ist zwar selten, sollte aber nicht außer acht gelassen werden. Auch Melperon und Remergil können paradoxe Reaktionen auslösen. Ist dein Schwiegervater schon einem Gerontopsychiater vorgestellt worden, der entsprechendes ausschließen kann?

Gruß, Melanie

----------


## AngelikaH.

Hallo

Also mein Schwiegervater wurde am 1.Tag der Klinikaufnahme von einem Gerontopsychiater untersucht . Dieser fand keine Ursachen, dann wurde auf Gehirnmetastasen untersucht- auch nichts. Erst dann wurde er auf die ganzen Beruhigungstabletten eingestellt.Seitdem war nur noch der Hausarzt da und der meinte , Verwirrungszustände in dem Alter und mit Krebs seien normal . 
Wir versuchen ihm soviel Flüssigkeit wie möglich anzubieten ,weil er seit Tagen auch noch Durchfall hat ( Hat den Hausarzt auch nicht interessiert ) um den Flüssigkeitsverlust auszugleichen. 

Habe den Arzt auch auf eine Blutentnahme angesprochen um auszuschliessen das es an seiner Blutarmut liegt oder ob viell.die Schilddrüse Funktionsstörungen hat .Aussage vom Arzt : Blutuntersuchung finde er nicht notwendig, weil es sowieso keine Rolle spiele, wie die Werte aussehen.Immerhin habe er Krebs im fortgeschrittenen Stadium .( Was gibt es nur für Ärzte ??)
Was ich auch nicht verstehe ist : Morgens bis Mittag geht es meinen Schwiegervater seit ein paar Tagen wieder wirklich gut, heute konnte er sogar in seinem Rollstuhl mit uns am Tisch essen ( Was die letzten 3 Wochen nicht möglich war ) ,aber ab Mittag bis Abends wird es richtig schlimm mit seiner Verwirrtheit . Nachts ist dann wieder Ruhe. 
An welchem Arzt könnte ich mich noch wenden ? Der Urologe ( Termin in 2 Wochen )ist ja da bestimmt auch nicht zuständig. 

Gruss Angelika

----------


## AngelikaH.

Hallo

Habe ganz vergessen: Der Blutdruck ist total in Ordnung : 124 / 80 . Daran kann es auch nicht liegen.

Angelika

----------


## Tochter75

Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, war erst der Gerontopsychiater da und hat auf Medikamente eingestellt und die Verwirrtheitszustände traten danach auf? Falls er die Medikation nachmittags/abends kriegt, könnte das ja auch darauf hindeuten, die Halbwertszeit ist dann morgens meist ausgeschlichen, dann geht es ihm besser. Ich würde mich noch mal an einen Facharzt für Psychiatrie und Neurologie wenden, Schwerpunkt Behandlung älterer Menschen, um das abklären zu lassen. Paradoxe Reaktionen werden häufig übersehen. 

Der Blutdruck ist übrigens für einen alten Menschen gar nicht so top, wie für einen jungen, da er eher etwas niedrig ist. O.k., einen wirklich zu niedrigen Blutdruck gibt es nicht, wenn man sich dabei wohl fühlt, aber wenn der systolische Wert unter 130 im Alter ist, und dabei Verwirrtheit auftritt, kann das u.U. damit zu tun haben, muss aber nicht. Bitte auch überprüfen lassen. 

Wie sind die Kreatininwerte (Niere?), wenn die zu hoch sind, kann das auch zu Verwirrtheitszuständen führen. Aber dann müssten sie schon deutlich über 3 liegen und da wären die Ärzte in der Klinik bestimmt aufmerksam geworden. 

Gruß, Melanie

----------


## AngelikaH.

Hallo

Mein Schwiegervater wurde gestern in eine psychatrische Klinik eingewiesen. Die Medikamente wurden erstmal abgesetzt und er wird auf andere eingestellt. 
Blutwerte waren in Ordnung ,an der Blutarmut kann es nicht liegen. Allerdings tauchte wieder der Verdacht auf Gehirnmetastasen auf und sie wollen morgen erneut ein MRT machen. 
Vor dem Ergebnis habe ich ehrlich gesagt Angst . Wenn es Gehirnmetastasen sind , wie geht es dann weiter ? Sinkt damit seine Überlebenschance nicht sehr rapide ? Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Gehirnmetastasen gemacht ?

Gruss Angelika

----------


## Tochter75

Gehirnmetastasen bedeuten nicht das Todesurteil, aber sie können folgende Auswirkungen haben:
1. Je nachdem, wo sie lokalisiert sind, können sie bestimmte Zentren schädigen oder einengen, so dass im schlimmsten Fall Symptome wie beim Schlaganfall auftreten können (Lähmungserscheinungen, Sprachstörungen bishin zum Verlust der Sprachfähigkeit). Das ist aber der schlimmste Fall
2. Wenn sie wachsen, können sie Hirnareale zusammendrücken. Je nachdem, welche, kann das z.T. gar keine Auswirkungen haben, u.U. aber zu weitreichenderen Folgen führen wie oben beschrieben. Falls sie die Ventrikel mit der Hirnflüssigkeit "verstopfen" könnte das zu einem Anstieg des Hirndrucks führen, kann man aber u.U. operieren.

Wenn es nur kleine, winzige Mikrometastasen sind, werden sie vermutlich kaum Probleme machen, wenn sie nicht gerade in einem sehr wichtigen Zentrum sitzen. Wenn das der Fall ist, muss man sehen, ob man sie entfernen kann.

Gruß, Melanie

----------


## GiselaPhaselocke

Hallo Angelika
Wie schon oben geschrieben hat ja auch mein Mann Hirnmetastasen. Bei ihm wurden sie im CT nach einem Krampfall diagnostiziert.
Er begann kurz danach mit Gehirnbestrahlungen von 10 Sitzungen. Die nach der 5. unterbrochen werden mußte wegen besagtem KH- Aufenthalt.Zusätzlich mußie er Dexamethason nehmen. Ob die Bestrahlung erfolgreich war kann man erst nach 6 Wochen feststellen wurde uns gesagt. Das Dexamethason soll ca 1-2 Wochen später dann langsam wieder abgesetzt werden. 
Leider klappt das bei meinem Mann nicht so es treten dann immerwieder starke Verwirrungen auf und ein sehr schlechtes Allgemeinbefinfen auf.
Wenn dann die Dosis wieder erhöht wird ist es ihm wieder etwas besser und er ist geistig wieder voll da.
Vielleicht kann mir hierzu jemand was sagen. Ich habe nun die Angst das die 10 Bestrahlungen nicht viel genutzt haben
Viele Gr. Gisela

----------


## AngelikaH.

Hallo Gisela

Auch uns wurde gesagt das der Erfolg von Bestrahlungen etwas auf sich warten lässt. Zwischen 6 und 12 Wochen könnte es dauern bis eine deutliche Besserung eintritt. Du schreibst das dein Mann immer nach Absetzen von Dexamethason Verwirrtheitszustände hat, mir ist aufgefallen , das auch bei meinen Schwiegervater die letzten 3 Wochen das Dexamethason erheblich reduziert und dann abgesetzt wurde. Und genau da begann dann seine Verwirrtheit. Ich hoffe du bekommst noch mehr Antworten von Leuten hier , die schon mehr Erfahrung damit haben. Ich werde auch weiterhin mitteilen , welche Diagnose bei meinen Schwiegervater gestellt wird und ob und welche Behandlungsmethoden wirksam sind.

gruss Angelika

----------


## Tochter75

Dexamethason wirkt oft so, dass es den Hirndruck senkt, der durch die Metastasen aufgebaut werden kann. Erhöhter Hirndruck kann Verwirrtheitszustände zur Folge haben.

Gruß, Melanie

----------


## Heribert

Hallo,
Die Bestrahlung im Gehirn verursacht eine Hirnschwellung und kann mit Dexametason deutlich gemindert werden. Wenn die, durch die Bestrahlung in dei Apoptose getriebenen Zellen vom Körper resorbiert sind, lässt auch der Druck wieder nach und das Kortisonpräparat kann langsam ausschleichend abgesetzt werden.

Sollte die Bestrahlung nicht erfolgreich verlaufen und die durch die Metastasen bedingte Raumforderung weiter zunehmen, wird sich ein Verwirrtheitszustand weiter fortsetzen. Letztlich hilft das Dexametason dann auch nicht mehr.

Ich hoffe, es läuft zum Guten.
Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## AngelikaH.

Hallo

Das Ergebnis des MRT ist da. Es sind keine Gehirnmetastasen erkennbar . Mein Schwiegervater ist auch wieder total klar im Kopf, isst und trinkt freiwillig. Was die Verwirrung und Unruhe ausgelöst hat , wissen wir noch immer nicht, aber es gibt halt wieder viel Hoffnung , das es doch wieder aufwärts geht.

Darum sollte man die Hoffnung nie aufgeben, manchmal kommt es doch nicht so schlimm wie die Ärzte meinen. 

gruss Angelika

----------


## Tochter75

Es würde mich wirklich interessieren, ob es die NW von Tavor waren. Das passiert bei alten Menschen häufiger als man denkt.

Gruß, Melanie

----------


## AngelikaH.

Hallo

Nachdem es meinen Schwiegervater in der Klinik für 2 Tage super ging , war es damit am 3. Tag vorbei. Seine Verwirrtheit wurde um so schlimmer. Er war total unruhig und erregt. 14 Tage wurde an ihm mit verschiedenenen Medikamenten rumprobiert. Als die Psychatrie nicht mehr weiter wusste , verlegten sie ihn auf die Palliativstation . Dort war es der Horror. Er wurde fast durchgehend eine Woche ans Bett fixiert ( Nur zu den Mahlzeiten wurde er losgemacht ) . Er wurde auf Seroquel eingestellt und wir wurden zum Arzt bestellt, der uns darauf hinwies, das mein Schwiegervater sowieso nur noch ganz kurze Zeit leben würde . Was wir noch erwarten würden bei fortgeschrittenem Prostatakrebs ????Wir sollten ihn ins Hospitz legen und weitere Behandlungen ablehnen !!!!!. das wäre das Vernünftigste !!
Wir haben ihn heimgeholt und es geht ihm zur Zeit unter Einnahme von Seroquel den Umständen entsprechend gut. Seine Unruhe hat sich gelegt und er ist auch meistens klar im Kopf. Allerdings noch schwach , liegt meistens im Bett , schmerzfrei ist er auch nicht ganz. 
ich finde das Verhalten der Ärzte skandalös- bis jetzt haben wir es immer nur mit Druck geschafft das er seine mtl. Hormonspritze und Zometainfusion bekam . Keiner der bis jetzt behandelnden Ärzte findet es nötig mal zu schauen, ob die Hormontherapie anschlägt, keiner will den PSA messen. Sie schreiben ihn einfach ab . Wir wissen echt nicht mehr weiter. Ich weiss zwar das ihr mir auch nicht helfen könnt, musste das aber einfach mal loswerden. 

Gruss Angelika

----------

